# First pin placement



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I'm new to archery (not new to hunting) and was wondering if I should have set my first pin to the very top of the housing, then moved the housing as needed to get it set? If you review the picture, it's almost to the top of the housing, just not all the way.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

I suppose that that all depends on what your trying to accomplish. Since you are new and it appears you are shooting 5 pins you probably want them set for 20, 30, 40, 50 and 60. 
I would suggest that you set the top, 20 yard pin, near the top of the housing, but with room for adjustment and then adjust the whole housing so you can shoot the 20 accurately, then set the rest.

Hope that helps some.


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

I like some open space at the top 1/3 of the housing. It'll be more natural for your eye to find the pin when your at full draw. After I set my first pin and housing then I just adjust the rest of the pins. Looks like your housing is small if all the pins are gapped for bow speed now you might be better taking a pin out and using a less cluttered sight picture. How about a picture showing the pins how you view them though the peep?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I am a single pin guy and prefer everything centered... but that is a personal preference. I feel I shoot more accurate with a single pin as well as there is no pin clutter to obstruct my view. Yes.. I have to make a sight adjustment with every shot if I want to be dead on, but I find that is no big deal. I look at the surrounding area and set my sight for what I feel is the average distance (generally 30 to 35 yards) and adjust as necessary, when necessary, and if necessary. With my setup, if my sight is set at 35 yards, it shoots about 2.5 inches high at 20 yards and about 4 inches low at 45 yards. That gives me pretty well a point and shoot sight from 0 to 45 yards. If I aim center mass, I will hit vitals. Works well for me. It will vary with different bow and arrow setups so you need to experiment and see what works for you if interested in this type of setup.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Steve G said:


> ... it appears you are shooting 5 pins you probably want them set for 20, 30, 40, 50 and 60.
> I would suggest that you set the top, 20 yard pin, near the top of the housing, but with room for adjustment and then adjust the whole housing so you can shoot the 20 accurately, then set the rest.


Forget the 20 yard pin, and start at 30. With today's bows the difference between 20 and 30 yards is going to be extremely minimal, and having two pins almost touching each other is a waste and clutters the view (see Weavers reply).

Personally, I go with 30, 50, 70 (3 pins). this way I'm not trying to cram 5 pins in a confined space. For my 40 and 60 yard shots, I simply split the difference.

Of course, with 5 pins you could go 30, 50, 70, 90, 110. :shock:


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

I agree with starting at 30 yards with fixed multi pin sight. This is what I did. I shoot a single pin now but if I went back I would do 30, 40, 50, 60, 70 or something similar. even with midweight arrow (430 grains) I found the difference between 20 and 30 yards was about an inch with my set up. (67 pounds 30 inch draw).


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I can't remember where I read it but there was a lot of writing about arrow flight and if I recall - 27 yards was the perfect spot for hitting in the kill zone from 20 almost to 40.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Really all depends on the speed of the arrow.


-DallanC


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

weaversamuel76 said:


> I like some open space at the top 1/3 of the housing. It'll be more natural for your eye to find the pin when your at full draw. After I set my first pin and housing then I just adjust the rest of the pins. Looks like your housing is small if all the pins are gapped for bow speed now you might be better taking a pin out and using a less cluttered sight picture. How about a picture showing the pins how you view them though the peep?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I agree with this but knowing so little about his set up I figured this gets him set up quickest. No matter what he does he will have a lifetime of changing things as he develops and upgrades equipment etc.

Personally I use the Trophy Ridge 5 pin so I only mess with two pins and the rest is set for me.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

DallanC said:


> Really all depends on the speed of the arrow.
> 
> -DallanC


Yep, that is how the "trick pin" works...


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

this discussion keeps getting more complicated -- when it really doesn't need to be.




why not just forget all about adjusting pins, and guessing? Just go with a ranging bow sight like the Garmin Xero. It will range for you, creates an LED "pin" for you based on the range (taking elevation gain / drop into account), and will add a waypoint to your compatible Garmin gps on that ranged animal so you can then walk straight to the point where your arrow should have hit.








(I need to start shooting a recurve)


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> this discussion keeps getting more complicated -- when it really doesn't need to be.
> 
> why not just forget all about adjusting pins, and guessing? Just go with a ranging bow sight like the Garmin Xero. It will range for you, creates an LED "pin" for you based on the range (taking elevation gain / drop into account), and will add a waypoint to your compatible Garmin gps on that ranged animal so you can then walk straight to the point where your arrow should have hit.


Something about electronic sights being illegal maybe?


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I shot 1 pin set permanently at 35 yards for years. Based everything off that. 
Aimed a little low bad lower rangers, and a little high at longer ranges. 
Was I the best target shooter in the club ????? No.......
But it worked great for hunting. My success rate went up up as soon as went to 1 set pin. 

I bow a new fancy bow a few years ago and the multi-pin sight. 
I'm ready to go back to single pin set up.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

middlefork said:


> Something about electronic sights being illegal maybe?


I think you can. I know people who have them (doesn't make it right).

From the 2018 Field Regulations



2018 Field Regulations said:


> You may not use any of the following
> equipment to take big game during the
> archery season:
> • A crossbow (Please see Utah Admin. Rule R657-12
> ...


----------

